# Elite Archery dealers



## LouietheDrifter (May 18, 2009)

Not very many Elite archery dealers in Texas. Nearest one to me is in ElCampo
65 miles away. Seems like the shops in Santa Fe , Clute or Houston would be dealers.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Elite Dealers*



LouietheDrifter said:


> Not very many Elite archery dealers in Texas. Nearest one to me is in ElCampo
> 65 miles away. Seems like the shops in Santa Fe , Clute or Houston would be dealers.


I just bought my Energy 32 in ARK. Had my buddy in Texarkana run over and grab one for me. I could not find anything in Houston.

Got it all tricked out....its a sweet machine.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

C&S Archery in Montgomery and I heard West Houston Archery is now a dealer. I got mine at C&S.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Santa Fe Archery is carrying Elite Bows. Looked at them Monday, some nice bows for sure.


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

look on ebay, I just picked up a brand new 2015 E35 for $200 less than any dealer in Houston would move one. I just took it to them when it was time to set everything up.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bringing this back up.

How are ya'll liking your Elite bows?

TH


----------



## Txsparky (Jun 21, 2009)

I think West Houston Archery is now an Elite dealer
i-10 and the Beltway area


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

International outfitters in Corpus Christi


----------

